

The First Realistic Hacker Movie - lmcnelly
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/101402785/the-root-kit
Filmmaker Jonathan Schiefer is raising funds on Kickstarter to make the world's first realistic hacker movie, THE ROOT KIT. In it, rogue computer hackers discover a plot to monitor everyone on the Internet.
======
lttlrck
Where did the title The First Realistic Hacker Movie come from?

It gives of an unwelcome smell, it's impossible to state before the movie is
finished, and its not stated anywhere on the project page...

------
jtsagata
War games?

